

Scientists baffled by mysterious columns of coloured light - DanielBMarkham
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/worldnews/article-1117264/Beam-Scientists-left-baffled-mysterious-columns-coloured-light-appear-night-skies.html

======
bdfh42
Nice pictures - makes the post worthwhile. That is something I would like to
see.

The headline and reporting is the usual tosh from the Daily Mail though.

------
tptacek
Where by "baffled" we appear to mean "not baffled".

~~~
mnemonik
Agreed. Stupid catchy title for link bait, but the photography was in fact
pretty good. Too bad they can't be honest in their presentation.

~~~
ionfish
It's the Mail. Intellectual honesty is not their stock in trade.

------
projectileboy
I saw this phenomenon in St. Paul, MN (USA) about 4 years ago one winter
evening. Strikingly beautiful. Interestingly, I found very little information
about it on the intertubes.

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
One of the most beautiful sights I've seen was a series of teal-purple flashes
of light punctuating a powerful ice storm. I was told later that the lights
were power transformers exploding all over town. This was in North Carolina in
1997.

------
pavel_lishin
Swamp gas from a weather balloon was trapped in a thermal pocket and reflected
the light from Venus. Obviously.

------
ars
How can you not link to apod: <http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/ap090112.html>

And the forum that is discussing them:
[http://bb.nightskylive.net/asterisk/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=...](http://bb.nightskylive.net/asterisk/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=15219)

------
yters
Aliens are trying to beam up street lights, again. Someone needs to talk to
their power company.

------
tapinko
SHOCKING title... but gorgeous pictures.

------
physcab
Incredible.

